# Advice for a new coder



## faye2372 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I graduated in 2012 with an AAS in Medical Billing and Coding. I passed my CPC on Dec. 2013. I have gained only 2 months paid experience as a Medical Coding Specialist. I used the Project Xtern but I end up in the Medical Billing Part not much in Coding. Please  advice on how to get into a job as a coder. My frustrations and most newly graduate and those that just been certified with little experience, how can a person get experience when no one gives a chance. Sometimes I think that my hardwork in school, having licensed have been gone to waste, even if I passed my ICD 10 proficiency assessments with 88% score and still in school and expecting a graduation this July as RHIT from Devry University. I felt that life is getting tougher. Also, I am not sure if it's advisable to get another license or certificate since I have three (CMAA, CPC-A,  CMBS )And also, is Practicode can be used or put on my resume and treat is or used it as one year experience? Does anyone think that employers will regard it as such?


----------



## cldavenport (Jan 20, 2015)

Having experience in Medical Billing is very beneficial. That could be your "foot in the door". I got my start as an unpaid billing specialist (intern) which turned into a fulltime paid position which eventually led me to coding/compliance. Keep going, don't give up. One day you'll look back and say "I remember when". Good luck!

C Davenport
CPC, CPCO
2015 AAPC Marietta Chapter Vice President


----------



## SamRobert2012 (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a similar plight as you getting into the coding field. It seems like positions never open, and when they do there is so many applicants that have more experience you always get overlooked.

It took me 2 years after passing the CPC and CPC-H exams to get into a hospital job, and that was a Medicare billing role. They hired me because of my coding experience and the "fresh eyes" they thought I would bring to the team. 

Let me tell you I learned real fast that the education I received to pass the test had NOTHING to do with how the real world works. I gained so much knowledge in my billing role about payers and computer systems, CCI and other edit systems, reasons for denials; things I never would have learned if I hadn't gotten into billing.

When a coding position opened up 2yrs later, I got into the department because I knew everyone and they know that I am a hard worker. If you keep your chin up I am sure something will come about. Sometimes you just have to get your foot in the door and work your way into the coding department.

I am also now going to school for my RHIT at DeVry University! What a small world! I'm in the same boat as you, I already have my CPC and CPC-H which should be a COC soon, I'm not sure if it will be worth it to take the CIC exam since I am an inpatient coder now, when I will be getting my RHIT soon anyways. Life is full of so many decisions! 

Keep your chin up and good luck!


----------



## faye2372 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello Cldavenport,

Good morning! I appreciate this warming uplift of support. However, it turned out not well since most workers there wasn't treated properly and the clinic seems not complying to the billing rules. It's good that I didn't end up working there or I might lose my license eventually.


----------



## faye2372 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello SamRobert2012,

You are very lucky that you have coworkers that help you improver and not the opposite. I am not at all a bad employee but I end up always to be let go. The reason why I end up not employed currently. I have good references from the managers too. I am just disappointed and sad of what has been happening. The "foot in the door" seems does not work for me. Employers just ask for more experience. I would love to get one or two more certificates like the CIC or the auditing or the E/M but without employment how could I afford it. I want to get continued education and grow when and if I am employed. It helps the motivation to keep going. Thank you for the warmth support.


----------



## cldavenport (Jan 20, 2015)

Another piece of info to add. It helps to be involved with your local chapter or even surrounding area chapters. Some chapters have job announcements in the meetings. I attended a chapter meeting when I first became certified and the actual hiring manager for a local clinic was at the meeting making the announcements as well as accepting resumes on the spot.


----------

